# Fire separation for storage?



## EricWatkins (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Forgive me because I am a mere mechanical inspector but trying to figure out something that is more directly IBC related.

We used to have a plans examiner in our department but when the city down-sized 1 and a half years ago, they eliminated his position, and the guy was brilliant.  It was a true loss of knowledge in our department.

To the point, we have a retail store (a Dollar General) which is basically finished and the general contractor is calling for final inspections.  The store is just a retail sales space, not sprinkled, and has an 1,100 sq ft storage space in the back.  The plans did not call for a fire separation, but I had it in my head that this type of situation had to be fire separarted between the storage space and the retail space if it wasn't sprinkled and over 100 sq ft. Did I just somehow come across wrong info at some point and it stuck in my head, or is this somewhere in the IBC or IFC which I couldn't locate after about 45 minutes of searching?

Any help would be much appreciated.  Thank you!

Eric


----------



## mark handler (Jun 23, 2015)

in most occupancies, Seperation is no longer required unless it exceeds 10% of the area of the main use.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

EricWatkins said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,Forgive me because I am a mere mechanical inspector but trying to figure out something that is more directly IBC related.
> 
> We used to have a plans examiner in our department but when the city down-sized 1 and a half years ago, they eliminated his position, and the guy was brilliant.  It was a true loss of knowledge in our department.
> 
> ...


Plans examiners are overrated

Anyway.  Which edition of ibc are you under??


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

You have a ""m and s-1""

Basically storing the same stuff

For future reference

Table 508.2.5. And table 508.4

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009/icod_ibc_2009_5_sec008.htm


----------



## EricWatkins (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry guys; IBC 2009


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry no separation required, even without sprinklers


----------



## mark handler (Jun 23, 2015)

As CDA said, you are storing the same "stuff".


----------



## YongMNLad (Jun 23, 2015)

> but I had it in my head that this type of situation had to be fire separarted between the storage space and the retail space if it wasn't sprinkled and over 100 sq ft. Did I just somehow come across wrong info at some point and it stuck in my head, or is this somewhere in the IBC or IFC which I couldn't locate after about 45 minutes of searching?


The 2006 IBC did require storage rooms over 100 sf to be separated or protected. Your memory is current, but current codes have changed.


----------



## YongMNLad (Jun 23, 2015)

IBC 2006 TABLE 508.2 INCIDENTAL USE AREAS for reference, if you'd like to confirm your sanity


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 23, 2015)

As long as the Fire Area does not exceed 12,000 sq ft then it is a mixed non-separated use and does not require sprinklers even if the storage area exceeds 10%


----------



## EricWatkins (Jun 24, 2015)

THanks everyone!


----------



## IJHumberson (Jun 25, 2015)

Not sure if IL or your jurisdiction is an NFPA 101 area, but for what it's worth, NFPA 101 requires the storage area to be 1-hour separated or sprinklered in a Mercantile Occupancy that is not fully sprinklered.


----------

